# Repair of Screw Body Standoffs



## tmmhead (Feb 22, 2008)

Does anyone know of any good tricks to repair the plastic standoffs that are used to screw the body together to the chasise of the engine. It seems that two of the four that hold the bottom cover on my bachmann big hauler are stripped or missing and I am sure that's putting additional strain on the other two. Just trying to see if there's a trick from someone here in the modeler section on how to repair/replace so that they can be functional again.

Thanks,

Tim


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

if they are stripped, try making a small sliver of a few folds of aluminum foil and shoving it into the hole, that has worked for me. If the post is broken, and you have the part, then I glue it back together and also glue a tube over the entire thing as a "splint", preferably brass tube, but a couple of pieces of heat shrink can work, use 2 of them. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## tj-lee (Jan 2, 2008)

Tim,

Check out George's quick and dirty tips page:

http://www.girr.org/girr/tips/tips7/repair_tips.html

See the topics:

Stripped Thread Repair in Plastic Parts

and

Repairing a Broken Mounting Post

Best,
TJ


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Hmm. I replaced mine with aluminum brackets drilled and tapped for 6-32 screws. 

"It worked although there is no real reason why it should have." -- George Schreyer.


----------

